# Origin down??



## Nuddl007 (5. November 2014)

Hallo Leute 

 Wusste nicht wohin mit dem Thema. Sorry wenns der falsche threat ist.
 Ich komme nach dem anmelden bei origin nicht mehr auf die Oberfläche (inet Explorer) wo ich mein spiel starten kann.
 Hat noch wer dieses Problem?

 lg eure Nuddl


----------



## ImpulZze90 (5. November 2014)

Also bei mir gibts keine Probleme, kann alles starten... Nutze Chrome


----------



## -Shorty- (5. November 2014)

"nach dem anmelden" ....

Origin oder BF Forum mal nachgesehen?


----------



## Nuddl007 (5. November 2014)

aha...ok danke für die schnellen antworten

Wartezeiten momentan länger als gewöhnlich

 das steht zuzeit bei origin auf der Help seite zu lesen


----------

